# What kind of TSW wheels are these?



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

Just picked these up (well picked up 4 steelies, he gave me these for free to make room) but dont know what the name of them are.
They're TSW 17x7's. Thats all i know


Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Canadian_dubber_4_life (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: What kind of TSW wheels are these? (89VWdieselGolf)*

the kind you dont put on your car, and sell to some guy in a honda or teg.


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: What kind of TSW wheels are these? (Canadian_dubber_4_life)*

ya i know that, but it helps when you dont know the name and only have 4
read the post, i bought steelies, these were free


----------



## TwinScrew20v (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: What kind of TSW wheels are these? (89VWdieselGolf)*

If I member correctly (and Ive done a few dumb things since those were made) they were TSW Blades


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: What kind of TSW wheels are these? (TwinScrew20v)*

GOOGLE SAYS:








TSW Blades
thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Were they so lazy that they couldn't make 2 molds? Looks like they just drill out what they need if it's going to be 4 or 5 lug.


----------



## zeroman (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Were they so lazy that they couldn't make 2 molds? Looks like they just drill out what they need if it's going to be 4 or 5 lug.

you too noticed the 5 lug pattern under the 4lug drilled out.


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zeroman)*

what are these worth?


----------



## MartBee (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (89VWdieselGolf)*

They ain't that bad. Back in 1995, they were hip ! I still have mine but lack the Center Nuts on them, so they are waiting... do you have some ? I would buy them for sure (I mean the Center Nuts... of course) !


_Modified by MartBee at 8:59 AM 9-18-2008_


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: What kind of TSW wheels are these? (89VWdieselGolf)*

Are you sure these are true TSW's?
I've never seen a TSW wheel with that wacked out 4 or 5 bolt pattern.
The TSW Blade had a full center cap covering all of the lug holes...
so it looks like your TSW center caps were from another wheel.
Oddly enough, your wheels don't even look like a full center cap would fit given the weird margins around the hub area... 
but maybe it's just how it looks in the foto...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That cap looks like it'd fit just fine...


----------



## nicomunky (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

Had a set of 17s back in the late 90s, Not a very strong wheel.


----------

